# The Lever Lane



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Now that the Faemina is fixed up I can gladly say I have a Lane of Lever machines 😉


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

For some reason, reminds me of the That Was The Week That Was sketch

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=1870718759725920


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

The lane gained a member today with the President finally moving upstairs after new blinds were installed. The light just completes it I think.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

I always see those presidents popping up for sale do you use it on often or only on special occasions I can imagine it practical or economical?


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

I am still testing my Bosco for DOW 111 vs Loxeal-4 grease in the group bore so the President will be a functioning display piece.

Not sure what the costs would be there but I can provide the duty cycle times + wattage and you can go from there.

President has ~25.3% duty cycle, 61s on 180s off
1800W element, 25 minutes to operating boiler pressure from cold start


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Wow that's seems like a long cycle but does it work as good as it looks?


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Pretty good I'd say 😉


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Ahhhhhh that's hot


----------



## mem9542 (Oct 14, 2020)

Any up for sale 😜😜 looks sweet mate


----------



## Jontyuk (May 1, 2016)

It's a Londinium 1 for me, with a niche zero for grinding - works pretty well too.


----------



## Faffing (May 3, 2020)

For some reason, Im not being allowed to post in the buying channel, which is weird (have bought from there before)

But am very interested @Jontyuk


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Here's two commercial levers that found themselves in a domestic environment as part of the Lever Lane, though at this point I may be upgrading to a road with how crowded its getting 😉

I had the Faema President on the bench for a full month and the Gaggia LL has taken its place for a full week now. Tinkering around properly yields equally great shots, though the Gaggia may need more tinkering with the group to get the full volume shot will still using the preinfusion mechanism. Next guy on the bench will be the Mercurio when I get it up and running.



ronan08 said:


> I always see those presidents popping up for sale do you use it on often or only on special occasions I can imagine it practical or economical?


 I could use it completely hassle free. With the timer I never needed to touch the power switch and it behaved very well.

View attachment 49797
View attachment 51260


View attachment 51261


View attachment 49795


View attachment 49796
View attachment 51263


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Ooooooooh


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

IamOiman said:


> Now that the Faemina is fixed up I can gladly say I have a Lane of Lever machines 😉
> 
> View attachment 42542


 These look like award cups. Lovely! And the President... 🙊


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

I had to do a final presentation on the Mercurio with the Faema FP (it's waiting on some parts still). I am almost hesitant to pull shots from the Mercurio as it is so pretty and I do not like handling it. I still cannot get over how well preserved the chrome was! I will not have it as a main driver, this one will be a display machine due to its historical importance but I am happy to know I can pull shots from it if I want. Maybe I'll get over that and move it in later. I tried using my Boema feet but they are too far up the frame to be stable.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

What a beauty!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@IamOiman thats stunning


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

@IamOiman that's gorgeous.

Can't get past the fact that at the time "hydrocompressed coffee infusion" would have made for good marketing. It is fascinating to read now, though.


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

An excellent job, it looks fabulous, a beautifully designed machine from another age.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Those 2 Faema's side by side are simply stunning...missus was even impressed and asked "is there matching (from that period) sugar-dispenser and napkin-holder" that were made or even possibly "still available" ?? 😎


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Not that I know unfortunately! I do have two Kimbo branded napkin dispensors but no dice on the sugar dispensor.


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

IamOiman said:


> Here's two commercial levers that found themselves in a domestic environment as part of the Lever Lane, though at this point I may be upgrading to a road with how crowded its getting 😉
> 
> I had the Faema President on the bench for a full month and the Gaggia LL has taken its place for a full week now. Tinkering around properly yields equally great shots, though the Gaggia may need more tinkering with the group to get the full volume shot will still using the preinfusion mechanism. Next guy on the bench will be the Mercurio when I get it up and running.
> 
> ...


 Hi @IamOiman, both machine can run gas or just electric? how about water supply, both need plump in? i didnt see the water pipe. thanks for reply


----------

